# Bad idea to ask password in bootloader



## gihnius (Dec 4, 2011)

Before FreeBSD 9.0, the loader would not ask the password. But why has freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 changed this? The password in /boot/loader.conf is helpful to protect the boot menu! Not the system! 

If I don't want to enter the boot menu, why ask for the password?


----------



## kpa (Dec 4, 2011)

The loader in FreeBSD 9.0 does not ask for any kind of password by default, that much I can say from my three FreeBSD 9 systems I have.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 4, 2011)

Same here, running 9-CURRENT from last December to 9-RC3 today!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2011)

Key for an encrypted volume, maybe?


----------



## ded3axap (Jul 24, 2012)

To fix a problem with bootmenu password protection see this link:

PR conf/170110


----------

